# Medical Laboratory Scientist assessment



## Alexandrushka (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello experts!

Can anyone help me with my situation?

I'm graduating from my university in June 2017 but I have already completed all subjects required for assessment by AIMS as Medical Laboratory Scientist. And I have been working full-time in the medical diagnostic laboratory for 2 years during my studying.

Can I submit my application for assessment already or I should firstly get a diploma?
And what about my work experience? May it be claimed as suitable or they usually demand to have 2 years of work experience* after* finishing the university?

Any thoughts or knowledge about this case would be really helpful! Thank you.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i am not from your field, but i did some research on AIMS website and found the pdf in link mentioned below, I think you should read it once, this may help you take a decision


http://www.aims.org.au/documents/item/88


----------



## Alexandrushka (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you for the link, I already read this page and maybe I saw just what I wanted to see but I did not find any clear details about completed education and work experience before finishing the institute. And, as far as I heard, postgraduate experience does not always mean the experience exclusively after graduating.


----------



## Alexandrushka (Oct 23, 2016)

If it is helpful for anyone - AIMS' manager said that the work experience gained during the studying would be assessed, but the applicant should send the diploma or completion letter from educational authority.

I'm gathering documents now for assessment and have another question.. Should I add cover letters and would it be beneficial? 

Every experience is welcome


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

My wife is in a similar boat as you. She wants to be assessed as medical laboratory scientist and not medical laboratory technician. AIMS requires medical laboratory scientist to not only have the educational background and job experience BUT also will require you to pass AIMS Professional Examination in order for them to give you the ansco code of medical laboratory scientist or else you will be assessed only as medical laboratory technician. It is important to note that medical laboratory scientist only appears in the MLTSSL list while medical laboratory technician appears only in STSOL.


----------



## Alexandrushka (Oct 23, 2016)

I hope your wife will pass the exam  
Did she send any cover letters or characteristics from previous employers for the first stage of assessment?


----------



## govtec (Jun 7, 2016)

Alex, I think I will pass on my wife being assessed for partner skills. I think I have enough points on my own. It will end up costing us over $1k for her skills to be assessed as AIMS doesn't offer the exam here in America. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Ghazalsweety (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi guys....can anyone help me about medical lanoratory technician assessment....is it compulsory to have medical lanoratory science degree for this occupation or you can have any other acceptable degree in the biology field?mine is in microbiology....they have written in the pdf that those who are unable to sit professional exam or fail the exam will be assessed as ml technician....i have got hospital lab experience but m not sure about my degree bcz it is not containing all the required courses for ml scientist requirement.....kindly share if someone else has this situation or can share their experience.. thanx


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Ghazalsweety said:


> Hi guys....can anyone help me about medical lanoratory technician assessment....is it compulsory to have medical lanoratory science degree for this occupation or you can have any other acceptable degree in the biology field?mine is in microbiology....they have written in the pdf that those who are unable to sit professional exam or fail the exam will be assessed as ml technician....i have got hospital lab experience but m not sure about my degree bcz it is not containing all the required courses for ml scientist requirement.....kindly share if someone else has this situation or can share their experience.. thanx


Regardless of degree name, they have got a list of compulsory and preferred units that you have to have before you apply. you could search the web. 
good luck!


----------

